#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Ход строительства Буддийского храма в Отрадном (Москва)

## Сиддхри

15 мая 2015 года состоялось торжественное мероприятие, посвященное началу строительства буддистского Храма и Ступы в Отрадном. В символическом начале строительства приняли участие депутат Государственной Думы, Заместитель Председателя Попечительского Совета по строительству буддистского храма Кобзон И.Д., Начальник Управления по связям с религиозными организациями Правительства г. Москвы Блаженов К.Л., Председатель Московской общины буддистов Шагдарова Д.Ш., а также другие члены Попечительского Совета, представители буддистской общественности г. Москвы и средства массовой информации.
Итак, началось строительство первого Буддийского храма "Тупден Шедублинг" (центра изучения и практики учения Будды) и "Ступы просветления".
Первый этаж здания включит в себя 2-х-светный молельный зал и помещения для служителей культа, а также благотворительную столовую. На втором этаже разместятся конференц-зал, зал медитации, а также комнаты для буддийских учителей. На третьем этаже планируются библиотека, кинозал и администрация. На крыше будет малый храм. В цокольном этаже здания разместится медицинский центр, гардероб и ряд технических помещений.
Заказчик - Религиозная организация Московская община Буддистов.
Архитектор - Терешкин Павел Григорьевич
Генеральный подрядчик - ООО СПС Строй + (тел. +7(495)125-45-05
Начало строительства - 15 мая 2015 года
Окончание строительства - декабрь 2017 года

В начале 2016 года, на территории стрительства храма в Отрадном появилась двухэтажное временное помещение, площадью примерно 15х15 метров в квадратном основании. По-видимому это и есть то самое временное помещение, о котором говорила Шагдарова в статье: http://asiarussia.ru/news/10846/

----------


## Дмитрон

Вроде же приостановили?

----------


## Сиддхри

Нет! Строительство в самом разгаре. Вот новость на РИА: https://ria.ru/religion/20161027/1480155441.html Сам я работаю неподалёку и хожу каждый день в обед туда, наблюдаю ход строительства. А вчера написал статью в Википедии, назвав её Тупден Шедублинг - по названию первого возводимого буддийского Храма в Москве, в Отрадном.
Буду здесь далее размещать фотографии хода строительства.
* середина ноября 2016 - Заливка фундамента Ступы Просветления и закладка реликвий в подземный уровень Ступы. В землю, для устойчивости были вертикально забетонированы 12 колонн, каждая длиной 12 метров. В специально обустроенное подземное пространство были заложены реликвии. Затем это пространство было изолировано заливкой железобетонной плиты. 
* Конец ноября 2016 - толщину железобетонной фундаментной плиты увеличивают ещё примерно на полметра. Работы ведут даже при отрицательных ночных температурах, так как в бетоне используются специальные добавки и применяется согревание области фундамента под специальным укрытием. На фотке подготовленная вязка арматуры для дальнейшего увеличения толщины фундамента.
Принять посильное участие в строительстве первого буддийского храма в Москве можно тут: http://moscowbuddhatemple.ru/?page_id=23

----------

Алик (30.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (30.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2017)

----------


## Сиддхри

30 ноября 2016 года. Подготовка опалубки для заливки основной плиты основания ступы. Размер будущей плиты 7,4х7,4 м, высотой 0,4 метра. Под этой плитой уже готово железобетонное основание толщиной 0,12 метра. Перед заливкой 22 кубометров бетона, основание будет разогрето, а сама плита после заливки будет укрыта специальным "одеялом", под которое будет подаваться тёплый воздух, чтобы бетон не замерзал, а медленно твердел в течение 2-3 дней. Температура окружающего воздуха в Москве сейчас -3 -7 градусов, морозно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.11.2016)

----------


## Сиддхри

1 декабря 2016 года - арматура "подросла" ещё на полметра.

----------


## Chikara

Интересно, а где строители? Дорожные строители тоже обладают сиддхами к внезапному исчезновению, дорога перекопана, стоит брошенная техника, а строителей рядом нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сиддхри

Строители - на площадке, брошенной техники и перекопанной дороги я там не видел. Вас я там тоже не встретил  :Wink: )) А если хотите посмотреть, как будут бетонировать - приходите в субботу, заодно и сфоткаете, а то я в субботу не приду, а вы меня замените - закачаете фото процесса бетонирования цоколя ступы.

----------


## Сиддхри

2 декабря 2016 года. Арматура общей длиной более километра, весом около 2 тонн пошла на основание ступы. На сегодняшней фотографии видно что арматура стала гуще, и она пока ещё видна. Через день она скроется в толще бетона.

----------


## Фил

Такой фундамент атомную войну переживет!  :Kiss:

----------


## Дубинин

Это-да- армировали от души,  какую- нибудь "Пятёрочку"- при стройке- пожиже железят. Если с бетоном- маркой и технологией не прослабят- то до Майтрейи достоит.

----------

Shus (05.12.2016)

----------


## Сиддхри

3 декабря 2016 года. Перед заливкой разогрели основание, затем залили 22 кубометра бетона, установили и включили 4 тепловые пушки, и всё это накрыли, чтобы не давать замёрзнуть и греть несколько дней, пока застывает бетон.
5 декабря 2016 года. На фотографии накрытое с тепловыми пушками внутри, залитое железобетонное основание.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Однако ведь морочится кто-то всем этим (в смысле "по уму" делать).. молодцы

----------


## Сиддхри

6, 7 декабря 2016 года. Тепловые пушки продолжают непрерывно согревать бетон, слышите - гудят? Фото делать не стал, так как внешне ничего не изменилось.

----------

Chikara (06.12.2016)

----------


## Сиддхри

8 декабря 2016 - Четыре с половиной дня согревали бетон фундамента. Только что выключили тепловые пушки и сняли укрытие. Бетон ещё теплый - снег, который попал на бетон, когда снимали укрытие и который падал с неба, тут же растаял на бетоне. Получились теплые лужи. На фото - процесс снятия опалубки. Температура воздуха: минус 4.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.12.2016)

----------


## Сиддхри

9 декабря 2016 года - даже через сутки бетон еще тёплый - лужи на нём не застывают при температуре окружающего воздуха минус 2. Фото не делал, так как внешне ничего не изменилось.

----------


## Сиддхри

13 декабря 2016. Арматура выросла вверх. Теперь она стала выше двух метров. Принял непосредственное участие в строительстве - вязал арматуру. Теперь могу сказать смело, что тоже строил ступу  :Wink:  Температура воздуха минус 11 градусов.

----------

Алик (13.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.12.2016), Гошка (16.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2017)

----------


## Сиддхри

Внутренняя часть опалубки для заливки 1 уровня.

----------

Ersh (21.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (16.12.2016), Гошка (16.12.2016)

----------


## Сиддхри

Заливка бетона, всё ещё основания первого уровня. Вход будет выше.

----------

Ersh (21.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (19.12.2016), Гошка (12.01.2017)

----------


## Сиддхри

9 января 2017 года. 
Продолжаем фоторепортаж, после новогоднего двухнедельного перерыва, о строительстве буддийской ступы в Москве. Ступа снова подросла. Температура окружающего воздуха: минус 20 градусов по Цельсию.

----------

Антончик (09.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (09.01.2017), Гошка (12.01.2017)

----------


## Сиддхри

10 января 2017 года.
Завершена сборка внутренней стороны опалубки для внешнего контура первого уровня ступы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.01.2017), Гошка (12.01.2017)

----------


## Дмитрон

Вообще это скорее ступа строится, а не храм. Даже на дуган не сильно похоже по размерам.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вообще это скорее ступа строится, а не храм. Даже на дуган не сильно похоже по размерам.


Насколько я понимаю, ступа - это только начало, а в проекте дальнейшее строительство храма/дацана. Если дело ограничится одной лишь ступой, на открытой, не охраняемой территории, то это с большой долей вероятности приведет к вандализму.

----------


## Сиддхри

Весь храм будет выглядеть так:

----------

Алик (16.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (11.01.2017)

----------


## Сиддхри

За выходные залили опалубку, накрыли, греют.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.01.2017)

----------


## Алик

Если бы дома так строили,они  веками стояли бы ).

----------


## Сиддхри

19 января 2017 сняли опалубку, стала видна первая ступенька Ступы.

----------

Chikara (20.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (19.01.2017), Гошка (19.01.2017)

----------


## Сиддхри

Продолжение буду публиковать только тут: https://vk.com/moscowbuddhatempleru

----------

Ho Shim (28.01.2017), Гошка (29.01.2017)

----------

